# Anyone else dislike brass threads?



## mcdj (Feb 28, 2012)

Whenever I see a twisty (or click/twist) that shows brass threads, I'm immediately turned off. Maybe it's because I've been a photographer for the majority of my life, and I equate brass threads with a broken lens. I also hate yellow gold jewelery and watches, and bags/belts/shoes with gold or brass hardware. 

Anyone else go out their way to buy only lights that don't have brass threading? 

Yes, I am nuts.


----------



## Derek Dean (Feb 28, 2012)

On the other hand, I tend to equate brass threads with lights that have a brass pill, which means excellent heat sinking for the LED. They can be trickier to keep from cross threading, but generally worth the effort.


----------



## Dr Jekell (Feb 28, 2012)

Or that so called "brass" could actually be an electroplated finish applied to the metal for various reasons?


----------



## subwoofer (Feb 28, 2012)

When I got a Thrunite Ti, I liked this feature. The threads are also some of the smoothest I've come across.


----------



## Eciton (Feb 28, 2012)

As someone who has just got his first titanium light, with all the grittiness and galling that entails, I can tell you that I miss brass threads!


----------



## knowledge (Feb 28, 2012)

Dr Jekell said:


> Or that so called "brass" could actually be an electroplated finish applied to the metal for various reasons?



x2


----------



## monkeyboy (Feb 28, 2012)

Derek Dean said:


> On the other hand, I tend to equate brass threads with lights that have a brass pill, which means excellent heat sinking for the LED. They can be trickier to keep from cross threading, but generally worth the effort.



Brass actually has poor heat sinking compared to copper or aluminium.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Feb 28, 2012)

I like them on my Ti, EZAA, and an old Peak. Always smooth twisting.

Geoff


----------



## Kestrel (Feb 28, 2012)

monkeyboy said:


> Brass actually has poor heat sinking compared to copper or aluminium.


Not exactly correct; brass has relatively poor thermal conductivity but actually has good heat sinking due to the relatively high heat capacity of brass - it has only modest _specific heat capacity_ (i.e. per unit weight) but combine that with its relatively high density and a fixed-volume component made of brass actually ends up being a pretty good heat sink.


*Thermal* Specific _Den _*“Thermal*
*conduct* HeatCap _sity _*volume”*
(W / mK) (J / gK) (g/cc)_ (J/ccK)​Aluminum *250* __0.85 ___2.7__ *2.3*
Brass..... *110* __0.38 ___8.6 __*3.2*
Copper... *400* __0.39__ 10.5__ *4.0*
Silver..... *430 *__0.23 ___9.0 __*2.1*
("thermal volume" would be the heat that a fixed-size part such as a volume-restricted heatsink will absorb, per degree rise in temperature)


----------



## HotWire (Feb 29, 2012)

I have a brass Vesuvius and with a touch of lubrication the head turns smoothly and evenly. Titanium threads tend to be rough. I like brass. Aluminum has the advantage of being lighter in the pocket.


----------

